# pito



## Ignobil

alguém sabe em português o que é o "pito" do acordeón? Que parte é esta do instrumento?


----------



## Vanda

O dicionário me diz que é: Flauta rústica, mas não como parte do acordeom.
Quer, por favor, dar-nos a frase onde viu a palavra?


----------



## Ignobil

Vanda, a frase é esta: 
*Ovidio:*
*Antes era acordeonero, y usted sabe que el acordeonero tiene que reparar su acordeón. El mejor profesor para mí fue el acordeón.*
 
*León:*
*¿Cuáles son las causas que más le traen aquí a reparar acordeones, maestro?*
 
*Ovidio:*
*Es porque este aparatico es la vida del **pito**, porque el pito se calienta. Si usted no le da aire aquí, él se calienta y se parte. *
 
*León:*
*Sus clientes van de los acordeones más famosos hasta los que recién empiezan. *


----------



## araceli

Boa tarde:

Olhe as fotos:
http://images.google.com.ar/imgres?...rev=/images?q=acordeon%2Bpito&um=1&hl=es&sa=N


----------



## Vanda

Ah, eu não tinha entendido que pito estava em espanhol. Não se esqueça de confirmar, esqueci-me de olhar que seu perfil diz que você é brasileiro.
Engraçado, se não me engano é afinador, mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## Ignobil

Araceli, obrigada. As imagens mostram o afinador lidando com as palhetas do acordeão. Portanto pito = palheta.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

São os furos por onde passa o ar para produzir os sons. Deve haver uma palavra específica mas quem deve saber é quem lida com este instrumento.


----------



## Ignobil

Claro WhoSoyEu,
acabei por descobrir que a palavra é palheta. Grata anyway.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu NUNCA adivinharia que "pito" é "palheta", pois palheta vem de um pequeno pedaço de palha (portanto de forma achatada e não de forma cilíndrica como um furo). Lembremos que "pito" em espanhol também é "apito" em português, e indica o FURO que faz o som... Creio que é melhor vc verificar com mais cuidado.


----------



## Ignobil

Palheta é uma pequena folha de madeira, metal ou plástico que quando passa o ar sobre ela, vibra produzindo som. Ela tem n embocadura do saxofone, nas gaitas, fagotes, concertina, etc. OK?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ignobil said:


> Palheta é uma pequena folha de madeira, metal ou plástico que quando passa o ar sobre ela, vibra produzindo som. Ela tem n embocadura do saxofone, nas gaitas, fagotes, concertina, etc. OK?


 Então não é o furo e sim a membrana que vibra para produzir o som? Assim, faz sentido sem nenhuma dúvida.


----------



## Ignobil

Chegamos enfim a um acordo. Te aguardo nas próximas.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

A esos "pitos" del acordeón en Argentina se le dice LENGUETAS (con diéresis en la u); esto lo deduje buscando en el Google, porque me parecía rara la palabra pito referida al acordeón...
Falta un acordeonista que ratifique... chan chan

Chau


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

En España también se les llama *lengüetas*, igual que en Argentina.


----------

